# [conseil achat] ipod classic occasion



## greenhoouse (23 Janvier 2016)

salut a tous !

voila ma copine avait un ipod classic 160Go que j'utilisé vraiment vraiment souvent (je le trouvais génial) 
mais voila la elle est partie en Erasmus pour 2ans et je me retrouve sans elle ni l'ipod au quotidien ahaha

donc je me suis dit que j'allais en trouver un d'occasion pas cher mais voila je commence a me posé quelque question a force de trainer sur le net et de voir que la durée d'un ipod est de 4ans alors sur les site d'occasion j'en trouve pas mal mais des années 2010-2011 dans les 150euros.

bref je veux pas investir dans ce type d'objet de manière impulsive;

je vous demande donc  si ça vaut le coup d'acheter une machine si vielle ou si elle vas me claquer dans les mains dans 5mois . (après si la batterie est défectueuse je peux la changer je sais faire)

ou 

si je devrais plutôt partir sur autre chose de neuf mais je veux pas un touch étant donné que j'ai déjà un iphone ni un nano (car je le perdrais )

merci de votre aide


----------



## okeeb (23 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
Parmi les différents stypes d'_iPod_, certains sont plus ou moins faciles à démonter et remettre en état en cas de défaillance disque dur ou batterie.
S'il s'agissait de moi, je me dirigerais vers les plus faciles à manipuler en cas de souci, car aucun produit d'occasion ne pourra vous assurer une pérennité sans faille (ni les neufs d'ailleurs ).
Après, je trouve dommage d'évincer les_ iPod Touch_, car ils sont nombreux sur le marché de l'occasion ; Pourquoi les avoir écarté si vite, si je puis me permettre ?


----------



## greenhoouse (23 Janvier 2016)

hello ! merci de ta réponse :

j'ai bien réfléchis au style d'ipod mais je suis deja a 87,4 giga de musique (légale-itune) je consomme énormément de musique et rarement en mp3.
[je pensé même passer sous rockbox pour lire du bon vieux FLAC mais j'ai pas envie : peur de ne plus avoir accès a mes musique itunes et le ALAC c'est pas si mal]

pour le touch : ce qui me démotive c'est :

- le prix,
- d'avoir un baladeur plus utile mais aussi plus fragile
- j'ai deja un iphone 6+ 64Go (j'imagine que l'ipod touch ne feras pas le poids)
- moins de batterie a consacré a la musique
- beaucoup moins de place (si je cherche un 160Go c'est pas pour rien ahah)

après je suis ouvert au contre argument bien sur je prétend pas avoir forcement raison 

au future modification probable j'y est deja pensé j'ai deja remplacé plein de truc sur mon ancien iphone 3G/ iphone 4 et si c'est vraiment tres compliqué je connais des réparateur sérieux ou pourquoi pas passer chez apple qui a fouiller un peu plus.

mais je trouve que 6ans ça fait beaucoup surtout que j'ai lu partout entre 4 et 5ans


----------



## okeeb (23 Janvier 2016)

Evidemment, cela se défend... Disons qu'avec l'_iPod Touch_, on abandonne probablement la réparabilité mais on gagne l'absence de pièces mécaniques, donc pas de sensibilité aux vibrations...


----------



## greenhoouse (23 Janvier 2016)

c'est exactement ce que je craint surtout avec une machine ayant 5-6 ans dans les pattes. 
après je ne l'utiliserais pas en temps que baladeur réellement étant donner que j'ai des station avec port aux ou port apple un peu partout.

ce que je veux dire c'est que par exemple pour courir j'utilise mon iphone. Par contre sur les long trajet ou encore pour mettre de la musique d'ambiance pendant que je travaille ce serait la musique idéale (seul regret l'absence de bluetooth) 

(je pensé aussi a des machine comme cowon mais purée quand j'ai essayer en magasin j'ai vraiment pas était convaincu je me demande comme les constructeur fond pour faire des appareil si simple et pourtant si lent.. )


----------



## okeeb (23 Janvier 2016)

Pour _Cowon_, le Graal est ailleurs : les performances acoustiques et les tolérances électriques des connexions écouteurs<>appareil sont bien au-dessus des normes habituelles, donnant accès à une qualité d'écoute supérieure, si tant est que l'on possède un casque apte à restituer l'ensemble de la finesse acoustique du morceau.


----------



## okeeb (23 Janvier 2016)

Pourquoi ne pas écumer régulièrement le *refurb *_Apple _afin de dénicher si possible un _Classic _révisé et garanti par la marque ? Le budget montera peut-être un peu, mais rien que la garantie et la qualité des remises en état _Apple _justifieront à elles seules de mettre un peu plus cher...


----------



## greenhoouse (23 Janvier 2016)

très bonne idée cependant quasi-impossible de mettre la main dessus les derniers présent était le 1mai 2015 

mais tu as surement raison je devrais patienté un peu.


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2016)

Pareil, j'aimerai bien avoir un Classic et je regrette son abandon. Sa capacité énorme me manque. Je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de solution et les tentatives de réparation que j'ai effectuée n'ont pas été fructueuses.


----------

